# Pygmy goats and Honey Locust trees



## nwest52 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a new pygmy goat owner and I have a lot of Honey locust trees with thorns. My only concern is the goats hurting them selves by stepping on them and what not. I know the pods are rich with protein for grazing animals I just don't want to put my goats in a death trap. This is my first time having any kind of farm animal on my own so take it easy I'm very new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome! Can you seperate the goats from the trees and just feed them the pods over the fence?
Or you could wrap wire around the trunks so they can't touch the tree and rake up all the loose thorns on the ground.


----------



## nwest52 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have cleaned all the thorns off the bottom of the trees in the pasture. The problem is I have fallen limbs wrapped in honeysuckle. I guess I'm just gonna have to clean them out manually. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's interesting about the honey locusts pods. Do your goats just snack on them, or are they a main part of their diet?....
And yeah, just removing the cause of the problem is the best solution to keep your goats from getting poked.


----------



## nwest52 (Apr 15, 2014)

The pods I researched the nutrient and the syrup out of them I just let them fall and eat them as they go I rarely ever grain feed them unless I need a bribe ya know to trim hooves lol. There is a locust type with out thorns I can't remember it's genus species but it can be researched. Cows also love these pods and they are not poisonous to them or humans the beans taste like string bean when boiled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmmm...that's cool! And I think the thornless trees sound way better lol.


----------

